# Thinking about breeding, need advice



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I currently own four female and two male rats, all now of safe breeding age, and two of my females and one of my males are very healthy and have incredibly wonderful personalities and temperaments so I had considered breeding each of the females once to produce healthy, sweet, curious, friendly litters. However, all of my rats are not very far removed from pet store rats and I keep reading threads about the horrors of breeding rats that are not very far removed from pet store rats. Does the pet store in their history automatically mean my rats cannot be responsibly bred?


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

If you're intending to breed nobody is going to be able to give you advice because its against the forum rules to discuss intentional breeding..


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ah, did not know that. Sorry!


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Is there a way for me to delete this thread? I don't want to have an illegal post in here.


----------



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

Rumy91989 said:


> Is there a way for me to delete this thread? I don't want to have an illegal post in here.


You may have to PM a moderator and just tell them that you made a boo-boo; I doubt they'll get too mad


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

They'll understand if you just tell them you didn't know 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't. The best thing you can do for your rats, and their babies, is to not breed them.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

I'll also point you towards this sticky that explains the Why nots. http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?25941-Why-not-to-breed...

Though it seems like the pics aren't working so it's a little funky. Make sure you read through the whole thing.

This one is also good: http://www.ratforum.com/showthread....eding...-What-you-should-know-before-breeding


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

OK, thank you!


----------

